

The American Exception: Should Suspects Go Free When Police Blunder? - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/07/19/us/19exclude.html?_r=1&hp=&oref=slogin&pagewanted=all

======
davidw
Should hacker news be linking to it?

~~~
robg
_"If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the answer might be: anything that
gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."_

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

